# Goats cheese



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm
39  weeks pregnant, getting induced on Friday and I had a little bit goats cheese today before rendering that it's not allowed in pregnancy. Will it have done any harm? Would it make me I'll before baby or is it a definite risk to baby? In a wee panic! Xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

hi,

if it was cooked It will  have been fine, it's only the ones that have a rind that affect you,

don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks - it was done as soft cheese in a wrap. Will that have been cooked? X


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry - it wasn't the soft part. Just a thin hard slice on top so I assume it was cooked! Xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, it sounds fine xx


----------

